# Best Hardtail for £450? Help Please :(



## neonplanet40 (11 Jan 2009)

Hi guys im looking to order my bike asap so im looking for your help again






I have been looking at this as it seems a good deal but is there better for the money? 

http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/?fn=product&productId=1491&categoryId=100 

Ive seen various Trek and GT bikes (i can get the GT Avalanche 1.0 2008 for £399) which all seem to have good deals on. I'm just wondering what you guys think? And if you can give me any reccommendations? 

Many thanks, Choosing a bike shouldnt be so hard


----------



## Cubist (12 Jan 2009)

neonplanet, gobsmacked you haven't had any replies so far!

I'm afraid it's all down to personal preferences (and probably what reviews you have read or haven't read).

With your budget you are in that part of the market where you are going to see an awful lot of similar bikes. Every one of the manufacturers will be making a bike around that price range, and all will have similar components. 

I have just bought two bikes for the kids in the same price range, albeit healthily discounted 08 models, but for your money you should expect quality alu 7005 frame, decent shimano gears, deores or similar, you'll be getting basic front forks, and will be hovering between mechanical or hydraulic disc brakes. And as I've said, nearly all of the manufacturers will be offering that sort of spec for your sort of money. They will call them entry level comp bikes I expect. 

Look at what Cube, Merida, Cannondale, Trek, Giant, Scott, Specializedetc etc have to offer. Don't dismiss Carreras, they are selling them with healthy discounts at the moment. It may be that you end up buying the one with the prettiest paintjob, or the blackest tyres...

This won't help you make your mind up, you'll have to do that, but it may help to stop you worrying that you could have spent your money on something just a little bit better if you'd looked a bit further! Have fun.


----------



## spandex (13 Jan 2009)

Specialized Rockhopper Disc 

some shops have upto £150 off so it is now £449

Or have a look at the P2 if you are looking at doing some dirt jumping?


----------



## neonplanet40 (13 Jan 2009)

Im afraid that the Rockhopper Disc 08' was my first choice but being 6ft 5 , no where has any big enough left at that price range 

I think i have settled on te GT Avalanche 1.0 2008 version. Its going to cost me £399 which from what i read is a good price for a good all round bike? 

I can always upgrade it at a later point if i feel the need. It's a shame about the Rockhopper though. It seems most of the new 09' specced bikes are downgrading components etc (prob due to credit crunch) which is why im going for 08' models  The discount also helps....


----------



## Berger and Chips (13 Jan 2009)

IMHO definitely the best bike you will get under £450, I have one of the previous years models, this one is size XL apparently. They are very light and fast and have a very good frame which is double or triple butted and not your standard 7005 series alu frame like you get on a normal sub £500 Specialized/Marin/Trek/GT/Carrera.
Tora forks too, no disc brakes though, but you do get Avid brakes and levers, not tektro or changstar:-
http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Scott-Scale-60-Mountain-Bike-2008-Hardtail-Race-MTB_12468.htm

The full price on the same bike in a different colour with the same frame, components, etc but with discs for 2009 is £850 - check it out:

http://www.langsettcycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b24s2p5542&rs=gb

Here are the frame sizings

S 15.4, M17.3, L 18.9, XL20.9, XXL 22.8​
I hope the 20.9 will be big enough as I did not see a 22.8 in stock at £391...
Thinking about it at 6 foot 5 it probably is slightly too small for you and would suit someone more about 6 foot 2 ish...​


----------



## neonplanet40 (16 Jan 2009)

Ok guys just to keep you's updated,

In the end i ended up ordering the GT Avalanche 1.0 disc 2008 yesterday. I got it for £399 

Will let you's know how i get on. It probably won't be here till Monday.


----------



## globalfish (22 Jan 2009)

Good choice neonplanet - the GT has had years of honing and is still going strong. For that price it's a great buy. I hope you like it.
I picked up a 2nd hand Boardman Comp which is superb for the £300 I paid for it. Still prefer my full sussers though.


----------

